# How did this happen?



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That engineer is going to be in even more trouble than Thomas the Tank engine was when he broke through those buffers and landed in the barber shop! 

Obviously somewhere in Europe (I'd say England) judging by the vehicles, canal barges and train...which looks like some sort of specialty consist...track maintenance or something? If that whole concrete deck area is pile supported then that is going to be one costly repair job! 

Keith


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I do not think JJ in is in Europe this month either is Stan. Maybe their twin brothers are...LOL


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a diorama to me...........


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Not heard or seen anything about this on British TV. looking at the barge, it is more than likely Holland or Germany.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

NOT anyplace in the UK - the vehicles that you can see the rear end of are displaying white license plates - in the UK all rear licence plates are yellow. Also, the view is MUCH too clean and tidy to be anywhere in the UK and WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too expensive in appearance with all that pricey block paving. No canal barges in the UK are anything like as big as that, either [think 7ft wide by 60 feet long]. 

My guess is Belgium, Holland or Germany. I'm looking now. 

Nope, can't find it mentioned anywhere. The train looks to be made up of maintenance cars, problem is, they are all built by Plasser and Theurer, and no matter where you live, they are all bright yellow.

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Stanman: Any idea where this occurred? When?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm almost positive it's a Speno rail grinding train....Tac do you recognize those flags flying at the building? 

Keith


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Twas a Dutch train wreck...July 2010...a failure to communicate. Details and videos here.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Got it by chasing down the Speno...but Mikey beat me to it!



In The Netherlands, builder BAM won the tender from the Dutch track-owner ProRail to grind the rails of the Dutch rail network. BAM uses for this the services (people and machines) from Speno. On 26 July 2010 a Speno Railgrinder train failed to stop at the end of a track in the Dutch city of Stavoren and the train drove straight through a shop, pushing an (empty) fuel-tank lorry along its way.[6]


The shop was completely destroyed as was a roundabout behind the shop. The train stopped some 40 metres past the end of the track and the buffer stop. Initial investigation showed that the end of the track in this location was not marked with a light but only with some unlit signs. Also the (Dutch) train driver was a temporary worker and it might be that he did not know the local situation of the tracks. Circumstances that might have contributed to the accident:
[*]no (flashing) red lights on the buffer stop at the end of the line[*]no orange or red signals along the track, only some static signs that were unlit[*]the train driver might not have had the required local knowledge of the track layout[*]the automated security system ATB in the Speno train was not compatible with the system used on the route.[/list] 

The Dutch traffic safety board (IVW) banned BAM from using Speno trains until it could prove that it could operate them in a safe manner. As this ban resulted in the tracks not being ground anymore, the ban was lifted on 4 August 2010 as long as BAM took extra precautions to run the trains safely.[7]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Some really ugly passenger steped on the tracks to look down track to see if the train was in sight. The engine was skariet out of its' wits by the ungly woman. 

Have you guys never heard the Phrase " She could make a freight train take a dirt road"? There you have it, a proven truth.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Initially, I had wondered why the gap in the building was so wide...then I saw the photo of the engine with the fuel tanker in front of it (in the link I posted). The tanker was the plow...not the train. This is one of those lifetime events where the engineer of that train not only can NEVER get the stain out of his underwear, but also off his butt.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So JJ, what is your excuse again for all the derailments you and Stan have been involved with?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been instructed by my lawer to say " It is the S.O.D.D.I defence


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Woman driver.


----------

